# Another 1x10 Question



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

So I have decided to go 1x10 this upcoming season seeing as how I was never out of the 38t all of last season. This was partially due to strength but mostly due to our courses not requiring the large ring. Plus mud hasn't been an issue.

My question is what choice do I have for my aluminum Specialized Crux beyond a chain sandwich. The reason I ask is that the front der is a direct mount and just below the mount there is a small indentation on the seat tube. What purpose this serves is beyond me but I think it prevents me from going with a jump stop or something similar.

If you guys have 1x Crux setups I would love to know what direction you went. All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

You can lower the front derailleur and use your existing large chainring as the outer guard and then fiddle with the limit screws on the FD to make it function as the inner guard. It works well and is free, plus easy to switch back.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not sure, but you may be able to use something like this 
http://www.e13components.com/product_xcx.html
It says it will accomodate up at a 42t ring, I used the seat tube mounted version on my Stumpy 1x9 and it worked great.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

specialized makes an OEM FD mount chainguide.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

Just FYI, the CruX FD is braze on, not direct mount.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

helios said:


> the CruX FD is braze on, not direct mount.


Those two mean the same thing, or?
http://www.rivbike.com/article/components/front_derailleurs

Anzwaz, I think (?) you could use the K-Edge chainwatcher as an inner guide with direct-mount frame.
http://www.acecosportgroup.com/shop/k-edge-chain-catchers/road-braze-on-chain-catcher.html


----------



## kbabin (Nov 13, 2007)

Would this work?

http://www.paulcomp.com/ckbb.html


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

I used an K-edge chain catcher mounted with a bolt/nut to the braze on w/ a salsa bash guard in place of the 46t on my wife's crux for last season. Hasn't dropped a chain yet, and she has ridden it at least once per week since the last race. Worked great.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

The Paul thing would work. 

Direct mount =/= braze on. The terminology is kind of confusing but direct mount bolts directly to frame using 1 of a couple standards, braze on is bolted to a "tab" which is mounted on the frame. Do a Google search for images to see the difference. As far as I know, braze on is generally only used for road bikes, direct mount is only used for mountain bikes. 

The important thing is that you can't mount a direct mount FD to a braze on frame and you can't mount a braze on FD to a direct mount frame.


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

helios said:


> ....and you can't mount a braze on FD to a direct mount frame.


unless . . http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/campagnolo-front-derailleur-clamp-adapter or http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1085300_-1_1549000_20000_400180 etc.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

That would be a third standard, clamp on, not direct mount. Clamp on, braze on, direct mount. Three different things.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

I run a 1 x 10 and just use a front der. Been running this for 2 years with no problems.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

d2p said:


> unless . . http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/campagnolo-front-derailleur-clamp-adapter or http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1085300_-1_1549000_20000_400180 etc.


A good summary of the different types can be found here: 

http://blog.treefortbikes.com/index.php/posts/978

The clamps you linked will allow you to run a braze on derailluer on a traditional frame (i.e. no braze on our direct mount just a straigh section of seat tube), but the direct mount would interfere with running a clamp type adapter.


----------



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

pwork said:


> I used an K-edge chain catcher mounted with a bolt/nut to the braze on w/ a salsa bash guard in place of the 46t on my wife's crux for last season. Hasn't dropped a chain yet, and she has ridden it at least once per week since the last race. Worked great.


Thanks guys I might give this idea a shot before the season with a 40t front and see how she holds. I have the K edge already. I meant braze on but you guys knew what I meant by direct mount.


----------



## kc929 (Dec 12, 2007)

kbabin said:


> Would this work?
> 
> http://www.paulcomp.com/ckbb.html


That's what I am using on my Crux 1x10


----------



## Chagrin (Jul 7, 2010)

Works like a charm!








K-Edge outer ring, single cross catcher on a Crux... see indent above the inner catcher.


----------



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

That looks real clean what size K Edge did you order? That is the aluminum frame correct?


----------



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

How often do you see 'A' and elite racers using 1x10 setups? A quick search of photos on the internets reveals barely any fast men and women with this setup. Am I looking in the wrong place? Or is it something else?

I will be new to 'cross this fall (got good and ready last fall but broke my arm and had to sit out 3 months). and looked the 1x10 setup. The arguments in favor seem persuasive. 

I also have an intuition that a lot of satisfied 1x10 customers are intrinsically 'tinkerers' who derive utility / enjoyment from messing around with their bike setups and having something that is slightly unique. Which is great and all (I am definitely a bike tinkerer). 

So when it's time to put up or shut up, is this something that your local fast riders are doing? I consider fast riders pros, people who are competitive in A races, and are near the podium in masters racers. I ask because I believe these men and women probably don't wanna f*** around and want purely a functional racing machine.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

jared_j said:


> How often do you see 'A' and elite racers using 1x10 setups? A quick search of photos on the internets reveals barely any fast men and women with this setup. Am I looking in the wrong place? Or is it something else?
> 
> I will be new to 'cross this fall (got good and ready last fall but broke my arm and had to sit out 3 months). and looked the 1x10 setup. The arguments in favor seem persuasive.
> 
> ...


Yeah, pros don't really run singles. I think it's because:
1. They get light components for free- weight savings is minimized.
2. They are often sponsored by a company that makes front derailleurs
3. They don't want to mess with their bike for different conditions- and they have to travel alot to different climates.
4. Sprinting is more important as a pro.

With a single, you'll have to change to a 39 or 38 for muddy slog days. In the Northeast, that doesn't happen very often, so I run a 42t and never have to change it. Went to Bend, though, and had to buy a 39t to ride the mud. And if you drop down to that size chainring, your sprint might be a little under-geared.

Anyhow, I am in the top of killer Bs in New England, and I do just fine on a single, and can't be troubled with the aggravation of tuning and shifting a f. der, so there. I like that my options are only up-down on the back, nice and simple I don't know I qualify as a "fast guy", but I know I qualify as a tinkerer  .


----------



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

For my series, chicrosscup.com I never left the 38 last year. I am way stronger this year but for our course set ups I can see needing the 46t large ring at all. Therefore I am going 39-40t single to avoid any potential issues. It is not a weight issue for me but the idea of having one less thing to worry about is nice. Maybe it is the single speed mountain biker in me.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

dozerdog said:


> For my series, chicrosscup.com I never left the 38 last year. I am way stronger this year but for our course set ups I can see needing the 46t large ring at all. Therefore I am going 39-40t single to avoid any potential issues. It is not a weight issue for me but the idea of having one less thing to worry about is nice. Maybe it is the single speed mountain biker in me.


I went 1 x 10 after I realized I rarely shifted out of my small 39 with a 12-25 in back. Went 42 with a 12-27 and it's been perfect. I use a ring guard with an N-gear jumpstop, cheap and I've had zero chain drops in two seasons of racing.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

jared_j said:


> How often do you see 'A' and elite racers using 1x10 setups? A quick search of photos on the internets reveals barely any fast men and women with this setup. Am I looking in the wrong place? Or is it something else?
> 
> I will be new to 'cross this fall (got good and ready last fall but broke my arm and had to sit out 3 months). and looked the 1x10 setup. The arguments in favor seem persuasive.
> 
> ...


 The World class guys run a double with a 46 because they can turn it in a sprint, some will even switch to a bike with 48 if they know it's going to come down to a sprint. Lower level pros/fast guys mimic what they see on the top guys machines. That being said, Lars Boom won u23 world on a 1x 10. I run 1 x 10 and I've cashed out in my share of Elite Masters races.


----------



## JuniorCX (Sep 12, 2010)

42x11 is only a slightly smaller gear (you'd never notice the difference) than a 46x12 and a 42x28 is in between a 38x25 and a 38x26.

sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## Chagrin (Jul 7, 2010)

dozerdog said:


> That looks real clean what size K Edge did you order? That is the aluminum frame correct?


The outer ring is for a max 44 tooth- I'm running a 42 tooth right now but will be trying out a 42 tooth Rotor Q-Ring this fall.

The frame is carbon but the pic shows how low the inner catcher actually rides, well below the indent.


----------



## Chagrin (Jul 7, 2010)

jared_j said:


> How often do you see 'A' and elite racers using 1x10 setups? A quick search of photos on the internets reveals barely any fast men and women with this setup. Am I looking in the wrong place? Or is it something else?


I ripped off Amy Dombroski's set-up. She's fast.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

JuniorCX said:


> 42x11 is only a slightly smaller gear (you'd never notice the difference) than a 46x12 and a 42x28 is in between a 38x25 and a 38x26.
> 
> sheldonbrown.com/gears/


Who wants to be seen with a 11-28 on the back?


----------



## JuniorCX (Sep 12, 2010)

tjanson said:


> Who wants to be seen with a 11-28 on the back?


10 speed mountain bike cassettes are now mostly 11-36. 11-28 is comparatively pretty small. A local mountain bike team races 'cross with Red shifters and XX rear derailleurs. It looks kinda funky...


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

JuniorCX said:


> 10 speed mountain bike cassettes are now mostly 11-36. 11-28 is comparatively pretty small. A local mountain bike team races 'cross with Red shifters and XX rear derailleurs. It looks kinda funky...


11-36 normal? Whoa, I am behind the times with my 32 ring x 11-32 mtb. I love being able to run the SRAM super short cage X9 der.

Running 10s Campy, I'm stuck with 13-26, 12-25, 11-25, or the weird 13-29 cassettes. So I run a 41 ring and 11-25, which ends up being about the same as a 42 and 12-26.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

kbabin said:


> Would this work?
> 
> http://www.paulcomp.com/ckbb.html


I had one of those on my mountain bike and took it off after it jammed on me a couple times. I bought the MRP 1.X, which was better but not perfect. The best guide that I ever had was just a lowered front derailleur with the limit screws all the way in.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Why 1X10:

If you look at the gear ratios on a cross crank, say 36/46, and a 11-28 -- 14 of the 20 gear combinations are redundant on the small and large ring.

You can save a lot of weight with a 1X10, especially if you ditch the left Shifter/Lever combo.


----------

